# Governors race, public lands



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=41507051&ni...sparks-friction-in-first-gubernatorial-debate

As of now special interest owned Herbert leads in the polls. Although I know what lever Utah will probably pull, Weinholtz has made public lands a big part of his campaign lately. Make your choice sportsmen, for your access and wildlife.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll be honest here, I don't really know much about Weinholtz, except that his wife apparently has glaucoma or something, and he has real world business experience. As do I........

But what I have gathered after talking with some people recently. Is that much of Weinholtz' public lands views are shaped by some of the old Matheson machine. Being familiar with this, and them, I can certainly support him on this beyond just being on the same side of the issue. I have had actual conversations with Matheson about hunting, fishing, and public lands, in a mano e mano context of mutual appreciation. That is something that you could never do with Herbert, you can look no further than stream access, and Herbert's good buddy Peay day to know where they all stand on hunting, fishing, and public lands. And Huntsman was not much better, you have to go all the way back to uncle Mikey. Now he had some fish stories........


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Time to make your choice, with your vote for governor. Either embrace or reject the transfer and sale of public lands.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Got my Utah plates and drivers license today as a new (returning) resident and at the same time the DMV registered me to vote.

When I got home I went online and confirmed my registration and signed up for permanent voter-by-mail. Yeehaw!

I don't know much about any of the local issues here yet.

Generally speaking, whenever a state takes over Federal lands, the state then slaps a big "no hunting" sign on it. The reason given is because like with state parks the intended purpose is family recreation and not hunting. That however is just a general observation.

There are more important issues at the Federal level this election than at the state. Hillary is bound to win, therefore there will need to be a strong GOP controlled Senate in order to stop her gun outlawing madness.

But at the state level here I have not been able to surmise much about the Governor's race.

While I was at the DMV someone tried to break into my car in the parking lot there. Fortunately they failed. It would have been easy for them to break a window but they must have thought that would be too noisy in the middle of the day. At any rate my locks held up. There was nothing worth stealing in my old rebuilt 4WD SUV except maybe the CD player. Maybe this thief just needed dope money.

In my opinion Utah has a huge juvenile crime problem with these burglaries, likely driven by the huge dope problem. The juvies need to get their dope money from somewhere and flipping burgers does not pay enough.

If the state has $14 million to waste they should spend it on crime fighting. Not on land grabbing.

Just an anecdotal observation on one or two political issues so far.

If you go to the Draper DMV watch out for your car in the parking lot.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Herbert is no friend of sportsman. He's a crook.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

This will be my first time voting for someone with a D next to their name. But Herbet needs to go or atleast send a message that we will not stand for public lands transfer.


----------

